# Who makes Classico Pasta Sauce?



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

I've been searching but for some reason, I can't find any info who actually makes it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

charito said:


> I've been searching but for some reason, I can't find any info who actually makes it.


2 minutes of research and KRAFT shows up






The Kraft Heinz Company


The Kraft Heinz Company provides high quality, great taste and nutrition for all eating occasions whether at home, in restaurants or on the go.



www.kraftheinzcompany.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Family is who you cook for. - Classico® Pasta Sauce


Family is who you cook for.




www.classico.com





Click on "About Us". That takes you to






Company News | The Kraft Heinz Company


The Investor Relations website contains information about The Kraft Heinz Company's business for stockholders, potential investors, and financial analysts.



ir.kraftheinzcompany.com


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I would find a nice lady who lives on the northeast side of Milwaukee. My grandmother passed away many years ago, but you can still smell 'sauce' just by driving closer to Lake Michigan...


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

charito said:


> I've been searching but for some reason, I can't find any info who actually makes it.


Dude, Mama Mia, make your own sauce. Get a hold of some San Marzano tomatoes. real tomato paste, a couple of decent bottles of red wine, garlic onions, some oregano, salt an pepper to taste and a really big pot. 

Pro tip: One bottle of red goes into the sauce the other goes into your glass when you accomplished the mission. 

Godspeed.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Dude, Mama Mia, make your own sauce. Get a hold of some San Marzano tomatoes. real tomato paste, a couple of decent bottles of red wine, garlic onions, some oregano, salt an pepper to taste and a really big pot.
> 
> Pro tip: One bottle of red goes into the sauce the other goes into your glass when you accomplished the mission.
> 
> Godspeed.


Well yeah, but in a pinch, you know? In an SHTF scenario we can't be Grandma Gina






Warning: Mama Gina's cooking old school; not by the book. Works for her, but you never know...Check with your local extension for canning directions.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Kraft is all over the world, and the website of Classico about them doesn't really say.
I just want to know which country actually makes it. I'm trying not to buy China if I can help it.
I guess, since it's only the USA who lists it - it's made in the USA.


----------

